# Sharpening tools



## Dickweed (Jul 14, 2009)

Any suggestions for the best way to sharpen blades on rogue hoes and other tools?


----------



## Fattirewilly (Dec 10, 2001)

Lots of tools - bench grinder, just don't heat the metal up. Grind a pass or two, move to another tool. Come back to first tool after two or three others and repeat. Heating up by grinding screws up whatever temper a tool may have.


At the trail head, cordless grinder - same method as above


Personal tool like a quality axe you aren't flinging into the dirt all the time - hand file


----------



## Walt Dizzy (Aug 18, 2003)

Fattirewilly said:


> Lots of tools - bench grinder, just don't heat the metal up. Grind a pass or two, move to another tool. Come back to first tool after two or three others and repeat. Heating up by grinding screws up whatever temper a tool may have.


If the metal changes color (blue), you over heated it.

Use low pressure between the tool and the grinding stone. Get it lined up correctly, and keep the point of contact moving at all times. I can sharpen a trail tool in short order on a grinder without overheating the metal, no need to let it cool between passes.

Walt


----------



## Blurred_Vision (May 19, 2006)

I prefer clamping the rogue hoes in a bench vise and using a hand held mini grinder with a metal grinding disc. It is easier and faster to maintain the angle you want while following the curve of the blade than trying to do it with a bench grinder.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I have a little grinding wheel attachment for my drill that I use on my tools. It's part of a lawnmower blade sharpening/balancing kit I bought awhile back.

It works better with my corded drill than the cordless...but with a cordless drill I can field-sharpen a tool quickly if necessary.

+1 to keeping the grinding wheel moving at all times and not using too much pressure


----------



## haydukelives (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm still a fan of hand filing. Get a nicholson 12 inch single mill bastard, a file card, and a tree stump and go to town. Seasons on the fire crew make old habits die hard. The Rogues are fairly soft so I try and clean it often to make the file last. You can haul the file into the field as well if you so choose. Have y'all checked out the axe to grind FS video? The guys a surly old cuss but he has some good tips for sharpening that can be carried over to others tools besides axes.

well i cant post links yet but search MTDC at archives.org and then look for handtools for trail work


----------



## Freeflow (Dec 6, 2011)

I agree with the above, its hard to beat hand filing. It allows you to take your time and maintain angles etc. Its all too easy to damage a tool when sharpening using power tools. A selection of files from course to fine will surprise you how quickly you can sharpen a tool with a little practice. With files coming in different sizes they are easy to pack. The trick is little and often, not waiting till your tools need re-profiled and having to sharpen from scratch.


----------



## BD11 (Sep 2, 2006)

I use a 1"x30" table top belt sander I got from Harbor Freight. I sharpen everything from my Rogue hoe and axes to kitchen knives. You can get different grit belts up to 1500 and a leather stropping belt as well.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Dickweed said:


> Any suggestions for the best way to sharpen blades on rogue hoes and other tools?


I have switched from filing/grinding to peening. Hammer and anvil to draw out the edge. Does not remove metal so the tool lasts longer and the tool stays sharper longer.

Learned this after buying a scythe to cut the field and that is how it must be sharpened to be at its best


----------



## Fattirewilly (Dec 10, 2001)

shiggy said:


> I have switched from filing/grinding to peening. Hammer and anvil to draw out the edge. Does not remove metal so the tool lasts longer and the tool stays sharper longer.
> 
> Learned this after buying a scythe to cut the field and that is how it must be sharpened to be at its best


Thanks Shiggy, I learn something everyday! Link below showing peening process.

sharpening / peening a scythe - YouTube

Not sure I'd do a whole trailer full of tools like that though!


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Fattirewilly said:


> Thanks Shiggy, I learn something everyday! Link below showing peening process.
> 
> sharpening / peening a scythe - YouTube
> 
> Not sure I'd do a whole trailer full of tools like that though!


I am doing the peens with a "normal" ball peen hammer and using the face of a small sledge hammer for an anvil. If you want a fine cutting edge (for the scythe) you finish and maintain with a wetstone.

I have not seen the need to carry any of the tools on the trail for my hazel hoe or mcleod. They stay plenty sharp for a day's work. Better than a filed edge.


----------



## Billy Davis (Dec 12, 2011)

shiggy said:


> I am doing the peens with a "normal" ball peen hammer and using the face of a small sledge hammer for an anvil. If you want a fine cutting edge (for the scythe) you finish and maintain with a wetstone.
> 
> I have not seen the need to carry any of the tools on the trail for my hazel hoe or mcleod. They stay plenty sharp for a day's work. Better than a filed edge.


Nice will give this a shot!


----------

